# aswan



## tarnyaellan (Sep 8, 2011)

hi is anyone living in Aswan or moving their i heard its not like Luxor so does that mean there is no clothes shops can u walk down the street hand in hand or is it still looked at as bad


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

If you're planning on visiting for a short stay, as a tourist, walking hand-in-hand would be okay. However, if you plan to live there, think twice.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

tarnyaellan said:


> hi is anyone living in Aswan or moving their i heard its not like Luxor so does that mean there is no clothes shops can u walk down the street hand in hand or is it still looked at as bad


Well certainly no Topshop,Primark or River Island to buy clothes in but there again neither does Luxor have those sort of shops and don't forget the further south you go and the more primative it becomes.If you are talking about walking down the street holding hands with an Egyptian then that is a no no almost anywhere in Egypt if you want to maintain your reputation.


----------



## tarnyaellan (Sep 8, 2011)

hi thanks for ur answer so if u live in Aswan what is it like how much different is it from Luxor


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The most sensible thing to do is go for a visit to Aswan and find out for yourself as everyone sees things differently.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

In the summer it is really hot!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Both Aswan and Luxor are not the happiest places these days, there are few tourists and frequent protests and demonstrations.


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Both Aswan and Luxor are not the happiest places these days, there are few tourists and frequent protests and demonstrations.


Hiya canuck2010, can I ask if you have been to Luxor very recently please? I only ask because I was there for a week at the end of October 2012 and there were no visible protests or demonstrations during my stay. I am planning on going again middle of January 2013 and I am wondering whether things have changed dramatically since I was last there. Regards


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

From what I hear from people there, it's sporadic and unpredictable. It could be perfectly fine, or a crowd of people could block the highway, block the river cruises, prevent tourist buses from moving, harass tourists ect... On the other hand, everything could be perfectly fine, it really depends on how the political situation develops I suppose.


----------



## tarnyaellan (Sep 8, 2011)

hi i live in Luxor there is no trouble in Luxor and never has been people make mountains out of molehills there ist that many holiday makers but thats it the trouble if any is between the egyptian themself fighting like my husband who fights with others coz the took his customer ect u have nothing to worry about so enjoy


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

tarnyaellan said:


> hi i live in Luxor there is no trouble in Luxor and never has been people make mountains out of molehills there ist that many holiday makers but thats it the trouble if any is between the egyptian themself fighting like my husband who fights with others coz the took his customer ect u have nothing to worry about so enjoy


if you really lived in Luxor you wouldn't be on this forum asking about Aswan as plenty of ex-pats in Luxor who could answer all of your questions....


----------



## tarnyaellan (Sep 8, 2011)

dont understand whats living in luxor got to do with asking questions about aswan i do live in luxor have done for 10yrs and love it but husband moving to aswan n i want to know how driffrent is it whats wrong with asking that


----------



## tarnyaellan (Sep 8, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Well certainly no Topshop,Primark or River Island to buy clothes in but there again neither does Luxor have those sort of shops and don't forget the further south you go and the more primative it becomes.If you are talking about walking down the street holding hands with an Egyptian then that is a no no almost anywhere in Egypt if you want to maintain your reputation.


i know there ist that kind of shops im not stupid i was asking do they have shops like Luxor or is it all stallas and actual in hurgdard and cairo u can hold hands with ur husband


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

tarnyaellan said:


> i know there ist that kind of shops im not stupid i was asking do they have shops like Luxor or is it all stallas and actual in hurgdard and cairo u can hold hands with ur husband


So what sort of shops do they have in Luxor


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

tarnyaellan said:


> i know there ist that kind of shops im not stupid i was asking do they have shops like Luxor or is it all stallas and actual in hurgdard and cairo u can hold hands with ur husband


Nobody's calling you stupid....You come on a forum to ask questions....all good, no problem.
As a new poster, we know nothing about you or your situation...you're very defensive when people give you feedback you don't like!
All over Egypt is fairly unpredictable at the moment... both in political and practical terms...But, as you've lived in Egypt for a long time, surely you'd know that already?
You'd also know that hand-holding with an Egyptian is certainly allowed... but a Western woman holding hands with an Egyptian is frowned on....especially if there's a visible age difference. It's reputation we're talking about.... not legality!
I've walked around Egypt many times holding hands with my husband....Difference is... we're both western, and both ancient!
If you live in Luxor, you can surely take a bus to Aswan and check it out for yourself???

BTW....if you punctuate your posts, it makes them a lot easier to read.


----------



## tarnyaellan (Sep 8, 2011)

mamasue said:


> Nobody's calling you stupid....You come on a forum to ask questions....all good, no problem.
> As a new poster, we know nothing about you or your situation...you're very defensive when people give you feedback you don't like!
> All over Egypt is fairly unpredictable at the moment... both in political and practical terms...But, as you've lived in Egypt for a long time, surely you'd know that already?
> You'd also know that hand-holding with an Egyptian is certainly allowed... but a Western woman holding hands with an Egyptian is frowned on....especially if there's a visible age difference. It's reputation we're talking about.... not legality!
> ...


iam not travelling on a bus for 3hrs to check a place out that is why i have asked if anyone lives in aswan to let me know whats it like before i go there i do know about the trouble in cairo its nothing new there is always going to be trouble there ist much of an age gap and in hurgdada we do hold hands as my husband says he dont care what people think sometimes we do when just walking around luxor where do u live?


----------



## tarnyaellan (Sep 8, 2011)

they have many shops supermarkets and pubs anyone u want me to name need to know where i live dont ask stupid questions as if u dont belive me i came on here to ask a question not to be called a lier


----------



## tarnyaellan (Sep 8, 2011)

why would i be not allowed on here why would anyone living in luxor help me


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tarnyaellan said:


> iam not travelling on a bus for 3hrs to check a place out that is why i have asked if anyone lives in aswan to let me know whats it like before i go there i do know about the trouble in cairo its nothing new there is always going to be trouble there ist much of an age gap and in hurgdada we do hold hands as my husband says he dont care what people think sometimes we do when just walking around luxor where do u live?




Surely a three hour bus journey is nothing if it is gives you information on your future..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

I am going to close this thread as it is going nowhere.


----------

